# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  HERO10 Black, action camera, GoPro Inc., San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - GoPro Inc.

Home page - gopro.com/gero10
gopro.com/cameras

HERO10 Black on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

GoPro: Introducing HERO10 Black — Speed with ease

Sep 16, 2021




> Say hello to the new HERO10 Black -- all out speed and ultimate ease come together in the most powerful GoPro ever. Featuring a revolutionary new GP2 chip that shoots 5.3K video with double the frame rate, 23MP photos, enhanced low-light performance, and bar-shattering HyperSmooth 4.0 stabilization in all modes. 
> 
> HERO10 Black includes
>     - Powerful new GP2 engine
>     -  5.3K60, 4K120, 2.7K240 (8X slo-mo)
>     -  Rugged + waterproof to 33ft (10m)
>     -  #HyperSmooth 4.0 with in-camera horizon leveling
>     -  23MP images, RAW format, #SuperPhoto, + HDR
>     -  19.6MP frame grabs
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "GoPro unveils HERO10 Black with brand new processor"
It offers a boost in both video quality and ease of use.

by Amanda Yeo
September 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero 10 Black review: 4K 120FPS, and better quality

Sep 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero 10 Black: 5.3K60, 4K120 and even smoother stabilization

Sep 16, 2021




> GoPro’s new GP2 processor speeds up the rugged, waterproof camera’s performance but also gives us a peek at what might come next.


"GoPro Hero 10 Black review: More of what makes GoPros great"
GoPro's latest top camera gets a new engine that might just change how you capture your life.

by Joshua Goldman 
September 16, 2021

----------

